# Moving House Internally In Spain



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

HI folks, 
Well I'll no longer be moaning about smelly broken drains or being too cold in winter as we have moved house to a place that is sweet smelling and has mains gas central heating :clap2:
Now for the paperwork, I guess we need to go back to Cartagena to change our address on our residency certificate, can we download a form anywhere to complete in advance? 
We now live in Torre Pacheco, so I guess we'll need to be on their Padron, do we go advise El Algar we've moved too?
Car paperwork, it was all done for us by the dealer, so no clue what to do there.
Sorry for so many questions but I guess anyone who has moved will have done all of the same things.
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Monkey Hangers said:


> HI folks,
> Well I'll no longer be moaning about smelly broken drains or being too cold in winter as we have moved house to a place that is sweet smelling and has mains gas central heating :clap2:
> Now for the paperwork, I guess we need to go back to Cartagena to change our address on our residency certificate, can we download a form anywhere to complete in advance?
> We now live in Torre Pacheco, so I guess we'll need to be on their Padron, do we go advise El Algar we've moved too?
> ...


I only know about the padron, which you _*do*_ have to sign off and on again at the town hall.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I only know about the padron, which you _*do*_ have to sign off and on again at the town hall.


I've only ever changed the address for the padrón, too


we've only ever moved within the same town, so just pop in & give them the new address & show them the new contract & passport to prove we are who we say we are

if you change towns do you have to tell the old one you've moved, or will the fact that you are on a new list automatically take you off the old one?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I've only ever changed the address for the padrón, too
> 
> 
> we've only ever moved within the same town, so just pop in & give them the new address & show them the new contract & passport to prove we are who we say we are
> ...




You're 'aving a larf!!! There seems to be very little communication (between any official bodies) in Spain.

You will have to let the town hall know for car tax purposes. Trafico will also have to know for car registration purposes.

What about banks, utilities, IBI, basura etc. etc?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> You're 'aving a larf!!! There seems to be very little communication (between any official bodies) in Spain.
> 
> You will have to let the town hall know for car tax purposes. Trafico will also have to know for car registration purposes.
> 
> What about banks, utilities, IBI, basura etc. etc?


as I said - since I've only ever moved within the same town, I wasn't sure........... maybe it _was _wishful thinking 

obviously you need to tell banks etc., just like in the UK

I was just thinking of what might be different

I've heard you're supposed to change your address on your NIE/resident cert - I have to say I never have - & it has never caused any problems


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I've only ever changed the address for the padrón, too
> 
> 
> we've only ever moved within the same town, so just pop in & give them the new address & show them the new contract & passport to prove we are who we say we are
> ...


When I moved last year to a different town I went to go onto the Padron and they asked me my previous address and Ayuntamiento. I asked if I need to go to the old one to sign off and they said no because they will notify them for me. They said that the Ayuntamiento gets money for each person on the Padron but the central govt will not pay for the same person twice so they have to baja me before they can alta me here. Now I never went back to check but was told this would be done. Who knows!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> When I moved last year to a different town I went to go onto the Padron and they asked me my previous address and Ayuntamiento. I asked if I need to go to the old one to sign off and they said no because they will notify them for me. They said that the Ayuntamiento gets money for each person on the Padron but the central govt will not pay for the same person twice so they have to baja me before they can alta me here. Now I never went back to check but was told this would be done. Who knows!


I would guess that since it's in the interest of the new Ayuntamiento to _alta _you, you would have heard by now if they had had a problem, surely


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I would guess that since it's in the interest of the new Ayuntamiento to _alta _you, you would have heard by now if they had had a problem, surely


Yeah! Well that was more than a year ago! Since then I have been a couple of times for new certificates, all perfect. SO i can only assume they did baja me at the old town hall as they said they would.

Actually I will say that I was quite surprised in general how easy it was when I moved. I went to the Ayuntamiento to do padron, they advised me to go to another office (cant remember what it was, but some kind of official place - i just followed my OH! - i think it wa Social Security), gave them the new Padron and filled in a "new address" form.

I then went to Hacienda and they already had my details on the system as new address. When I got my SUMA bill it was still in the Ayuntamiento I used to live at (as the authority) as I had not changed my car with Trafico at that point, but even the SUMA bill had my new address… so my experience was that all the computers seemed to work together quite nicely.

As for residencia the police wanted a 10 euro fee to change that.. I didn't do it but will soon because my OH went to get a new DNI card last week and he was told that instead of the A4 green papers for foreigners we can now have a credit card sized one.. it's not a plastic card aparently but more like a piece of paper - still… have it laminated and its far easier to carry around thatn the old A4 ones - so I am quite excited to get that!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Yeah! Well that was more than a year ago! Since then I have been a couple of times for new certificates, all perfect. SO i can only assume they did baja me at the old town hall as they said they would.
> 
> Actually I will say that I was quite surprised in general how easy it was when I moved. I went to the Ayuntamiento to do padron, they advised me to go to another office (cant remember what it was, but some kind of official place - i just followed my OH! - i think it wa Social Security), gave them the new Padron and filled in a "new address" form.
> 
> ...


yes, I've heard that some offices are giving those small ones out now, so I had thought it might be worth it too, just to get one of those!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> yes, I've heard that some offices are giving those small ones out now, so I had thought it might be worth it too, just to get one of those!


But, don't forget that it's still not valid ID as it hasn't got a photo on it. I'd only carry it around if it was, and if I'm not going to carry it around with me it doesn't matter what size it is, does it?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But, don't forget that it's still not valid ID as it hasn't got a photo on it. I'd only carry it around if it was, and if I'm not going to carry it around with me it doesn't matter what size it is, does it?


I do only carry it when I need it - and my passport, which I know I should _always _carry

but mine is A4 & it's a pita to have to take a folder out with you when you need it


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys for the advice. The bank won't change the address unless I have a utility bill at the new address. The owner is continuing to have the bills in his name and we will pay them, so that won't work. They said when I change my residency they will accept that.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Monkey Hangers said:


> Thanks guys for the advice. The bank won't change the address unless I have a utility bill at the new address. The owner is continuing to have the bills in his name and we will pay them, so that won't work. They said when I change my residency they will accept that.


when you change your residency or padrón?


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> when you change your residency or padrón?


They said residency, but you know, padron might be enough!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Monkey Hangers said:


> They said residency, but you know, padron might be enough!


I'd try that - it's much easier to do & you know you _have _to do that anyway

the resdent cert isn't meant to be used as proof of ID (or anything else?) anyway - it's written all over it!!

usually for proof of address the padrón is what is required in the absence of utility bills


----------

